# Bunny went unconscious after humping a teddy and fell on his side. Penis is bleeding



## Claud1a (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm a new owner of my house bunny called Newton, he is around 7 months. 







Today I left a teddy on the floor that he loves to lie next to and humps. He made a grunt noise closed his eyes and fell on his side. He was like this for a minute or so. :tears2: Scared me.. anyhow when he came around I kept my eye on him. He went bk to his humpy behaviour so I picked him up and went to put him back in his cage and noticed his penis was all bruised and bloody. I don't know what to do? Anyone know what happened? I'm planning on taking him to the vets.

Another question is how to get my bunny to drink more? I've tired shallow bowls of water and bottles. It takes him 4 or 5 days to get through a 500ml bottle. 

I've been planning on having him neutered so stop his humping behaviour. 
Is there a way to stop or limit the humping behaviour till he gets neutered?

I love Newton to pieces but he sure does stress me out. :bunnydance:

Thank you,

Claudia :bunnyheart


----------



## JBun (Nov 24, 2013)

In normal rabbit breeding, when the male has successfully bred the female, he will squeak and fall to the side, but I don't know if this is even a possibility with him just humping a stuffie. I would suggest not giving him his stuffie to hump, and also discourage any other humping by diverting his attention to something else if possible. And get him neutered asap, especially if the humping behavior is excessive.

To help with water consumption, water dishes are usually best. Rabbits tend to drink more when they have a dish as opposed to a bottle. If you don't feed veggies, you can also start to slowly introduce them, one at a time and starting with a small amount, in case it causes digestive upset.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Nov 24, 2013)

Does Newton like any herbs? I spilled some mint tea the other day and my bunny Gandalf was licking the carpet to drink it. I filled his water bottle with some water that had mint leaves in for a while and he emptied the bottle quite quickly. Maybe try flavouring the water that way?


----------



## Nova and Era (Nov 29, 2013)

A very, very, very, small amount of apple juice (like a bottle cap full approximately) in the water can help entice him to drink more water. I've done this for my rabbits with success and was able to get them to drink regular water with out any problems shortly after a day or two of the apple/water mix. You wouldn't want to do this every time just because of the sugars in the juice, and of course use pure apple juice.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 30, 2013)

Claud1a said:


> Today I left a teddy on the floor that he loves to lie next to and humps. He made a grunt noise closed his eyes and fell on his side. He was like this for a minute or so. :tears2: Scared me.. anyhow when he came around I kept my eye on him. He went bk to his humpy behaviour so I picked him up and went to put him back in his cage and noticed his penis was all bruised and bloody. I don't know what to do? Anyone know what happened? I'm planning on taking him to the vets.



Since this is a family-friendly forum, I'm going to keep this as simple as possible by saying that this is all a normal part of the breeding process. He's just carrying out the act on a stuffed animal instead of another rabbit.

I suspect you can probably infer the rest of the details based on that information. :spintongue


----------



## Azerane (Nov 30, 2013)

The bloody and bruised penis is likely from abrasions from humping the plush toy. I would probably agree with taking the toy away for now.


----------



## squidpop (Nov 30, 2013)

Poor bunny. As others said&#8212; its normal for the males to fall off the female and have a seizure when they breed. I think his penis will be ok&#8212; it probably has a blood blister from friction- that also happens when they breed sometimes and it usually gets better in about a week.


----------



## Claud1a (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi again guys  

Thank you for all your replies. He seems back to normal. I've stopped letting him hump things and try and distract him with a ball  seems to work. His manhood looks better too. He doesn't like any herbs but will try the apple juice idea. 

Thanks again!  

Claudia x


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 2, 2013)

I scroll past this a lot and giggle, because my lop has a transformer ball he humps regularly. When when he first "grunted and passed out" I freaked out because I'd never seen it.


----------

